# "Pashtun Canadians To Rally Against Taliban This Sunday" (in Toronto)



## MarkOttawa (11 Feb 2009)

A post by Terry Glavin:
http://transmontanus.blogspot.com/2009/02/pashtun-canadians-to-rally-against.html



> TORONTO – Pashtun-Canadians of Pakistan and Afghanistan origin are organizing an anti-Taliban rally to protest the ongoing massacre of Pashtun people in Northern Pakistan by the Taliban. In our first ever anti-Taliban rally in Canada we are protesting outside Queen's Park to highlight the unreported "Genocide of 52 million Pashtuns" by the Taliban and militants.
> 
> The once peaceful and serene Swat Valley in northern Pakistan has now being transformed into another Afghanistan by the Taliban. While hundreds of innocent people have been beheaded and butchered, 300 educational institutions have been bombed and destroyed, people on ground perceive that the Pakistan ISI/military is supporting Taliban because of the infectivity of the operation and intentionally fanning extremist religious thought in the region. Out of the 1.7 million local population about 700,000 people have already forced to migrate to other areas by the war.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## COBRA-6 (12 Feb 2009)

This would be a good place to recruit more LCA's...


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Feb 2009)

Well, for what it's worth (maybe not too much) here is my opinion;

Good on them! Well done.

Now a question: Will the MSM cover this in as much agonizing detail as a so called "peace rally"?

I can't see CBC getting too interested in this, and if they do, they will slant it somehow.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2009)

It's definitely a step in the right direction.  Maybe, just maybe, the moderate Muslim community can exert a little pressure on the radical turds, if enough of them decide to mobilize on this.  Let's hope it's the first of many.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Good on them! Well done.



Agreed.



			
				OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Now a question: Will the MSM cover this in as much agonizing detail as a so called "peace rally"?



Betcha a loonie they don't.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Feb 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Betcha a loonie they don't.



you're on!!


----------



## Kevin_M (12 Feb 2009)

Its nice to hear things like this.

I've talked to some Afghans who moved from Kandahar to Winnipeg and its interesting to hear their perspectives on the mission. You never actually know what its like till you talk to people who have lived there during Taliban times.


----------



## GDawg (12 Feb 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> Its nice to hear things like this.
> 
> I've talked to some Afghans who moved from Kandahar to Winnipeg and its interesting to hear their perspectives on the mission. You never actually know what its like till you talk to people who have lived there during Taliban times.



The "indigenous self-determination" crowd couldn't give a damn what real Afghans think of the Taliban or the mission. In there eyes the Taliban is their traditional way of life and they've always lived in fear and rubble since time immemorial. They also ignore the fact that Afghanistan is not ethically *ethnically* homogeneous. 

I wish the Canada-Afghanistan Solidarity Committee the best of luck in spreading the truth.  

Edit: Thanks for the correction Kat, I suppose both terms are appropriate.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2009)

Ethnically, either


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> I've talked to some Afghans who moved from Kandahar to Winnipeg and its interesting to hear their perspectives on the mission. You never actually know what its like till you talk to people who have lived there during Taliban times.



I'm guessing they're more comfortable talking without having to worry about "night letters" as well...


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Feb 2009)

Good on them. This is great news, and should be done much more often in my opinion.


----------



## Digger (13 Feb 2009)

Nice to see Pashtun Canadians enjoying the freedom to express their opposition to the Taliban.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (13 Feb 2009)

So far nothing from CBC or CTV...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> So far nothing from CBC or CTV...



My guess - if it attracts less than "thousands" of protesters across Canada, like, say, this reportedly did, MSM can say the event wasn't newsworthy.  It'll be interesting to see how Toronto media carry it, though.


----------



## MarkOttawa (17 Feb 2009)

Terry Glavin reports, with photos:

Toronto Rally Against Taliban Atrocities 
http://transmontanus.blogspot.com/2009/02/toronto-rally-against-taliban.html

As far as I can see in the major media only the _Toronto Star_ (good on them),
http://www.thestar.com/News/World/article/588160

and Rob Breakenridge of CHQR 700 Calgary at his blog, covered the rally:
http://www.am770chqr.com/Blogs/TheWorldTonight/BlogEntry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10022657

More from _Atlas Shrugged_, also with photos:
http://atlasshrugs2000.typepad.com/atlas_shrugs/2009/02/toronto-antitaliban-protest-stop-the-genocide-of-pashtuns-.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

